# Petco King Betta - My new PK boy



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

So as you may know, My HM betta died yeaterday morning. After class, I decided to stop at petco JUST to have a look. They had some pretty HM dragons (light blue body and yellow fins) and red deltas but after going through gabe's tailbiting issue I was discouraged from getting a long-finned betta. Plus they reminded me too much of Gabe which made me sad. Then I saw the kings. They had 5 or 6 of them. Some of them were HMPK's (all for the same price of $12) but they were all a green/red color combo - not particularly my favorite. This little guy didnt look like much at first - a pale black with a bit of green. Not the best looking guy but I liked him. I was about to walk out the store as I thought it was too soon to be replacing Gabe but then changed my mind and got him. I didnt really get to appreciate his beauty until I got him home and put him under proper light. He's blue, but as you can see in the surface view picture, he has a sheen of green to him. It really is quite stunning when he moves around. the stripes on his fins seem to glow like little neon strips. Im still looking for a name, So far I have:
- Tyrion (character from a series of novels Ive been reading)
- Thanatos (greek daemon/ diety/ personification) of death
- Thorne (?)
Lol they all start with a "T". Suggestions? Im also thinking of 'Pug'. LOL

PICS! (What you all really care about)

































































I took like 100 pics but these were the best lol. He's pretty shy. Click Here to see more.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

VERY pretty! It looks like he has leopard spots on his dorsal fin! I like the name Tyrion.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh he's gorgeous!!! I like Thorne.  A good tough name for a tough looking fish.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL. I almost got a king that looks JUST like him at Petco last night. But I didn't know much about Kings and if they were different or what they needed.. so I didnt get him. But he is GORGEOUS. =D

Bwhahaha I like pug. But, I also like Thorne alot. =]


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!! He's VERY stunning!!! GREAT FIND!!!!! I vote for Tyrion aswell.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree, he's got awesome colors. 

Tyrion and Thorne ~ Pug is cute!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

awwwwww! He is so freakin CUTE!!!! I think you should name him tiny! (for laughs )


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I came home to find...THIS








Its only been a day  Gabe NEVER made any bubblenests in the 10 gal. So needless to say, im pretty excited 

PS: For a name, I have settled for 'Tyrion'


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a good looking nest so far and the first day!! WOW!!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice name and fish and also a nest on the first day man thats one happy fishy!


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

I usually don't like the King betta's but yours is beautiful! All the one's we have in the pet stores here are normally and ugly green and brown lol.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I came home to find...THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwe he is so happy! =]


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Tyrian is a great name!!

It sounds familiar.. is it from the CS Lewis Narnia series? (I LOVE that series, I have several fish named after characters from the books!)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tyrion. 

Lol no, it's from George RR Martin's _Of Ice and Fire_ series. I highly reccomend it (if you're old enough- several R rated scenes). There are 4 huge books so far (more coming). In the books, Tyrion was a member of the royal family. But he's a dwarf and despsed by most of the kingdom and his sister because of that.

More info


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He's a beauty!


----------



## abbeh15 (Sep 23, 2010)

I like the name Tyrion 

The pic of him peaking out of the driftwood is cute. I love the spots on his dorsal too! Very nice find.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

abbeh15 said:


> I like the name Tyrion
> 
> The pic of him peaking out of the driftwood is cute. I love the spots on his dorsal too! Very nice find.


He loves it down there! It's really cute when he peeks out.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's very handsome...they way his blue/greens 'light up' reminds me so much of Othello.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

hes a beauty! you're lucky you found such a pretty guy, all the kings at my petco are sad looking.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Gorgeous fish, he looks so wild and stunning!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Tyrian is a great name!!
> 
> It sounds familiar.. is it from the CS Lewis Narnia series? (I LOVE that series, I have several fish named after characters from the books!)


Tirian was the last King of Narnia...and ditto. 
Wow, Alex, he's beautiful!! I love your tank, too. He is most definately spoiled; all the Kings I've seen at Petco are miserable, poor things. :|


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Gawwww!!!!!!!!!!! MULTIPLE SQUEES!! He has the COOTEST puppy face evarrr!!!
I am in love c:


----------



## JD3P (Oct 21, 2010)

Your fish is so pretty! I love the spots in his fins, that's not something you see on bettas.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Well, after 5 days of refusing food he finally started to eat! His color has intensified lately - especially his green metallic sheen. Warm, clean, water and space to explore do wonders!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

VIDEO!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__jzpBxZL0c


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Good he started eating! =D

Awwe, you have a very nice set up. Love it!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay, I had to stop in here and just say that he is absolutely stunning, Alex.. a lot of petco's kings are really a mish-mash of color, but Tyrion is gorgeous.


----------

